# 2013 Altima SL - XM "weather RX" problem



## Flashfox (Jan 26, 2013)

New 2013 Nissan Altima 2.5SL w/BOSE/SiriusXM system (on XM). Everything works but I stopped receiving Weather a couple of weeks ago. It worked for about a week before this happened.

- Message on the radio says something like "Not subscribed to XM Weather"
- Worked with Sirius XM and confirmed that Weather was subscribed
- They resent the signal on every call (three different occasions)
- Dealership says radio is fine
- Sirius XM says that I need to go to the dealership

Anyone out there with experience with this as my Nissan dealership is not that knowledgeable about Sirius XM or on what to do?

What I did:
- RESET the radio (through the reset function of the radio).
- Had Sirius XM resend the signal through their user portal.

Note that everything else works just fine (traffic, Google POI, music, etc.) and as noted above, Sirius XM confirmed that I am subscribed to Weather. As it worked for a week, I wonder what might have happened?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since you are subscribed and Sirius XM says you need to take it up with the dealer, I would have to say you need to take it up with Nissan. I would contact Nissan's customer service hotline (1-800-NISSAN-1) and open a case and see what recommended action you should take. They may have you try another dealer or even send out a service rep, if they see necessary.


----------



## Flashfox (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info... seems like I need to insist at my dealership and move up to Nissan if they can't address this. Need to break this "catch-22" scenario ;-)

I was hoping for something simple (like a "magic reset / three-finger-salute" type function beyond what is accessible to the user) as it seems that something might have gotten corrupted.


----------



## Flashfox (Jan 26, 2013)

Following up to say it was fixed.. Actually, there was no problem just "competency" as the issue was that one of the services was not activated. Essentially, the Altima 2013 SL doesn't show the same menus and even though SiriusXM was saying that the service was activated, it wasn't. The dealership was just as confused. I got to the bottom of this by changing the questions I was asking. The result was that once SiriusXM "flipped a switch", the service resumed.

As to why I had lost it, that was because when I transferred my service from one car to the other, they messed-up something which resulted in the loss of one service (weather).

Moral: 1. Make sure you are clear and don't assume (as I did). 2. Don't give up ;-)

Closing: Had a 2007 Altima S, went to a 2010 Rogue SL and now with the 2013 Altima SL. My wife has a 2009 Versa SL w/very low mileage. These have been super reliable cars and Nissan service has always been excellent. Needless to say "I love this 2013 Altima SL" ;-)


----------



## kenlan21 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Weather Issue*



Flashfox said:


> Following up to say it was fixed.. Actually, there was no problem just "competency" as the issue was that one of the services was not activated. Essentially, the Altima 2013 SL doesn't show the same menus and even though SiriusXM was saying that the service was activated, it wasn't. The dealership was just as confused. I got to the bottom of this by changing the questions I was asking. The result was that once SiriusXM "flipped a switch", the service resumed.
> 
> As to why I had lost it, that was because when I transferred my service from one car to the other, they messed-up something which resulted in the loss of one service (weather).
> 
> ...


*******************

What question did you have to ask, or how did you bring it to their attention. I'm having the same issue; they won't listen to what I'm saying about "travel link" because they're insistent on the fact that it's navweather, not travel link , and it's saying "not subscribed to this service" Any help would be great!


----------



## SXM_Help (Jul 22, 2013)

*SiriusXM Help*



kenlan21 said:


> *******************
> 
> What question did you have to ask, or how did you bring it to their attention. I'm having the same issue; they won't listen to what I'm saying about "travel link" because they're insistent on the fact that it's navweather, not travel link , and it's saying "not subscribed to this service" Any help would be great!


Hi there- 

Would you send us an email with your contact information (name, phone number, and if you have it, your account number) to [email protected], so we can take a look at your account and see what your Travel Link isn't working. 

Thanks,
SiriusXM Digital Care Team


----------

